# Pics of how to safely cover the openings in your tank lid



## xraycer (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool idea Wendy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

I see this and have 2 thoughts...

1. Excellent solution to a universal problem.
2. EEEEEWWWWWWW duckweed. LOL.

Sorry, I'm prejudiced, I had a tank that I really liked that I had to completely tear down to get rid of the duckweed that would not stop spreading like the plague.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL - I am one of the few people that like duckweed I guess. It sucks up nitrates and also provides cover for the fish, so I find it to be useful. The only thing I really hate about it is when I have to reach in the tank, and I pull my arm out and it's COVERED in duckweed!


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

Great idea, and I like duckweed too!


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice idea.
I also love duckweed and it doesn't bother me when I get it on my arms.
One question do you have to wash your fabric every so often for fear of mold?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Interesting idea but I would also be wary of using fabric due to its ability to absorb water & other gunk.

A quicker fix would be to use small mesh size plastic canvas. It's easy to cut to size and generally heavy enough to stay in place. It's also very easy to clean and comes in various colors, including black, which blends well with black hoods.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes that would work as well, altho you'd have to cut it to fit around larger pipes and tubing since it's not very pliable.

I've not really had an issue with the fabric getting wet since it's above the water line. If it did I would imagine it would dry really fast since it's not a heavy weight fabric.


----------



## MangyMoose77 (Feb 19, 2012)

Do I have to use a floral print canvas, or can I make it more masculine?  This is a great idea BTW!


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Great idea!

I cut a piece of cardboard & cut out places for the tubes & cord then put a rock on it.

I like your idea much better:biggrin:


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I use the lacy/mesh fabric simply because air can get thru it easily since most of my tanks have bettas in them, and also cause this type of fabric usually sticks to the velcro on it's own. I really can't say about heavier fabrics - I dunno how well air can be exchanged thru something heavy. I do know that velcro won't stick to most other fabrics and you would need to use velcro on both the tank and the fabric.

I think the canvas one of the other posters was talking about is the plastic craft canvas that has little holes in it.


----------



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

You should have called the thread "how to make your tank look sexy":hihi:.
Clever thinking, I might be using this myself in the future.



deeda said:


> Interesting idea but I would also be wary of using fabric due to its ability to absorb water & other gunk.
> 
> A quicker fix would be to use small mesh size plastic canvas. It's easy to cut to size and generally heavy enough to stay in place. It's also very easy to clean and comes in various colors, including black, which blends well with black hoods.


The black lace looks like nylon which is a plastic, it won't absorb much water. You could use it in the water and it wouldn't break down for many years.


----------

